# waiting times ayrshire - newbie needing advice



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

hey ladies! 

im new to fertility friend and so pleased to have found these forums to chat on! just to ask if anyone has any up to date information on waiting times for ICSI treatment at glasgow royal infirmary on the nhs? we are in ayrshire. my fertility doctor at crosshouse hospital says 18 months but i hear it may be shorter than this.  also does anyone have any experience with GRI or the private glasgow hospital nuffield? 

thanku so much!!


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey  
Surprised nobudy replied to you, I'm in ayrshire and we were with gri  we were told 18months crosshouse but then when with gri told a year waiting list coz from ayrshire to gri so you should hopefully be same, i thought gri didn't communicate well but that could be just me and haven't private Nuffield sorry, I'm now with nine wells Dundee as you get 3 hospital choices and it's because you can go Edinburgh or Dundee If come through quicker, was referred to gri august last year and I'm now just waiting results from screening tests, anyway hope it goes quick for you, and me rambling on has helped a little   xx


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

H, sorry I've no idea of waiting times, as we were referred a long time before we were seen because of my BMI and we did IUI first.  But I'm sure the waiting times have been reduced for Ayrshire now?  I have found GRI to be excellent, and I had one IVF at Nuffield and it was a really lovely experience.  Good luck!


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

thank you for your replies ladies. its such a difficult road and i feel overwhelmed at the moment. hoping we all get our happy endings we are looking for


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, 

It took us 30 months from referral to reaching the top of the list as we had a delay as had to wait 5 months for a referral to Crosshouse for an HSG to check my tubes. I had that done last December and finally reached top of list in February and had my appointment for screening/consents in April. Then we got started in May with treatment. I have had 2 IUIs with Donor sperm to date (one in May which was BFN and I had the other last Friday). However, we were referred by our GP when it was the old criteria which depended on where in the country you live. it was 22 months (so we were told) and we were told 3 cycles of IVF if we need it (we were allocated 3 un-medicated, 3 medicated IUI first then if not successful we get 3 goes at IVF) again, it depends on what the health authority for each area funded at the time but, since last July, new criteria came in where everyone waits 12 months for treatment and it is 2 cycles (IVF) for everyone no matter where they live. So you should only have a max of 12 months wait maybe less.

Hope you don't have too long to wait.


----------



## teenyweeny (May 10, 2014)

wow femsmurf,, what a long wait for you, thats terrible. wishing u all the very best for this current cycle  and thankyou x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi we are in Ayrshire and only had to wait 7 months  x


----------

